# New Pokemon Hidden in Movie Advertisement?



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A 13th movie product advertisement for Poke Ball projectors may contain hints for new 5th generation Pokemon. The ad, which displays Pokemon that are known to be in The Ruler of Illusion: Z such as Celebi, Entei, Suicune, and Raikou, purposefully hides two of the Poke Ball Pokemon with question marks. The text above each question marks says "A Pokemon that will be in the movie."
> 
> When discussing the advertisement last night, we thought the question mark Pokemon may be Lugia and Ho-Oh since they were shown in the first teaser trailer for the 13th movie and are in Master Balls like Celebi (with Ho-Oh's creations in Ultra Balls, since they are of lesser status). However, it is not often that these types of products purposefully hide known Pokemon. In the past, these question marks turned out to be Pokemon like Shaymin Sky Forme, Giratina Origin Forme, and Spiky Ear Pichu, though on rare occasions they were in fact Pokemon that were already known. So, we can't really tell either way what the question marks mean until the products are released.
> 
> ...



News Source: Pokebeach


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Wishing it was 5th Gen.


----------



## tommyt (Jan 6, 2010)

Isn't Pokemon starting to get boring now for some people.

I'll still play the game's though.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it will be legendary pokemon cause the master ball on the projecter maybe new forms of lugia and ho-oh maybe or new unveil pokemon 5th generation let's wait and see


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 6, 2010)

I want a pokemon that's not like the others...something out from Odd World or Acid trips


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2010)

We have so many darn pokemon right now. 493! 

How can Nintendo think up of more?!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> We have so many darn pokemon right now. 493!
> 
> How can Nintendo think up of more?!


They use this:
http://pizza.sandwich.net/poke/pokemon.html


----------



## Uzumakijl (Jan 6, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> We have so many darn pokemon right now. 493!
> 
> How can Nintendo think up of more?!
> 
> QUOTE(Law @ Jun 29 2009, 10:02 AM) The Pokemon guys just get high and say shit like "Hey let's put a mohawk on a fish!", and repeat the process until they have roughly 100 or so new pokemon.



--------------------

I bet they are just gonna be Ho-Oh and Lugia.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 6, 2010)

Pokemon? but I just met him. WOCKA WOCKA WOCKA!!!


----------



## tommyt (Jan 6, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Pokemon? but I just met him. WOCKA WOCKA WOCKA!!!








 WTF.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

tommyt said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't reply to spam.


----------



## tommyt (Jan 6, 2010)

My Bad.


----------



## Rigle (Jan 6, 2010)

Buff... More generations not, please


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh dear a 5th generation, this better be good.


Is it really necessary to finish off the Pokemon series with 1000+ Pokemon, it's excessive even with the 600+ Pokemon once the 5th generation games and anime come out.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Oh dear a 5th generation, this better be good.
> 
> 
> Is it really necessary to finish off the Pokemon series with 1000+ Pokemon, it's excessive even with the *600+ Pokemon once the 5th generation games and anime come out.*


That'd be terrible. How would we survive?


----------



## casidepro (Jan 6, 2010)

whats the next genaration, worms shooting lazers


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2010)

I think if they feature new Pokemon in the film, then a new edition is in the makings.
I remember it was in the Anime, where they still had the pokemon from Ruby/Sapphire, they started to show D/P pokemons, and not long after that, Diamond and Pearl came out.

Even in the Johto region, they showed Blaziken already.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 6, 2010)

casidepro said:
			
		

> whats the next genaration, worms shooting lazers



Why not? We already have a tortoise with cannons.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 6, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I think if they feature new Pokemon in the film, then a new edition is in the makings.
> I remember it was in the Anime, where they still had the pokemon from Ruby/Sapphire, they started to show D/P pokemons, and not long after that, Diamond and Pearl came out.
> 
> Even in the Johto region, they showed Blaziken already.


Well, if there's a new edition in the makings there has to be a handheld also soon to be released.

Yay.


----------



## outgum (Jan 6, 2010)

It wont be a new gen , just Ho-oh And Lugia, Just you wait.

XD


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 6, 2010)

I highly doubt they're going to do the next Generation so soon. It's been one Generation per Platform:
*RBY for GB
*GSC for GBC
*RSE for GBA
*DPP for DS

They won't do the next one until the next handheld. I am betting everything I have it's more new forms, possibly for Ho-oh and Lugia...


----------



## Bluelaserman (Jan 6, 2010)

Though, Ash will still be a young trainer .... Its amazing that he hasn't aged a bit over the years.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I highly doubt they're going to do the next Generation so soon. It's been one Generation per Platform:
> *RBY for GB
> *GSC for GBC
> *RSE for GBA
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## Bluelaserman (Jan 6, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Leaf Green / Fire Red?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd again.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, HG/SS doesn't count as a "generation" considering that they were remakes to the original games. 

They were released in DPP's generation, though


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 7, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> They won't do the next one until the next handheld. I am betting everything I have it's more new forms, possibly for Ho-oh and Lugia...



I doubt it'll be new forms, since how would we be able to access them? When people were ripping HG/SS sprites last year, nobody found any new form sprites. Unless Gamefreak decides to give HGSS a third version.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 7, 2010)

That's exactly why I left them out, FR/LG and HG/SS are part of that generation.
And I'm deleting those posts because they're unpleasant to look at through quotes.


----------



## outgum (Jan 7, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I highly doubt they're going to do the next Generation so soon. It's been one Generation per Platform:
> 1st Gen GB
> 2nd Gen for GBC
> 3rd Gen + Remake for GBA
> ...



Semi fix'ed abit more


----------



## Seek01 (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as originality goes, I don't have much hopes for the 5th gen

But new pokemon definitely adds more to the competitive side of pokemon. More choices only diversify the metagame


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoiler alert pokemon hasn't been good since emerald.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

I can see it, Pokemon ClearCrystal for DS!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 7, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Spoiler alert pokemon hasn't been good since R/S/E.



Fixed that little error you had.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 7, 2010)

bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Though, Ash will still be a young trainer .... Its amazing that he hasn't aged a bit over the years.



and nor brock or anyone for that matter aged, but on the bright side, they are wearing a fresh new clothes.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> bluelaserman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ash should be 17 and have a girlfriend, Brock desperately needs to have one too and he fails for not running off with Willamina in the 4th season, she was so cute and definitely his type (I'm not a shipper but this really needed to end that way).


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well my only gripe is that Pokemon is so generic these days. I mean look at how each time the episode starts, it always something about friendship or pokemon battles. The only time it got interesting when Paul shows up, he's actually the only character with a much detail battle strategy plus he doesn't care about the pokemon feelings. He only sees them as tools to win battles.

If they make a 5th generation pokemon game or series, I have to believe its going to be about fusion. Yeah you can gather these fusion stones that makes your pokemon fused into one another. The only problem is they are going to have a hard time which type/moveset/stat is dominate while the other features in recessive.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder when they will start running out of ideas.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> I wonder when they'd start running out of ideas.



When the world ends, can't say after the original creators die because there will be successors who will continue the series.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jan 7, 2010)

I remember when pikablu was in the first movie. And also Ho-Oh showed up early on in Kanto. Needless to say bricks were shat.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 7, 2010)

I welcome the new game.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 7, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> While the Pokemon may turn out to be just Lugia and Ho-Oh, as posted a few days ago, the "master of illusion" ("Z") may be a new Pokemon that could be revealed in CoroCoro magazine this month (or within the next few months).


hm, porygon Z?
hard to get, 3rd evolution stage, and shouldn't have too much trouble with virtual reality.
and it has a Z!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> If they make a 5th generation pokemon game or series, I have to believe its going to be about fusion. Yeah you can gather these fusion stones that makes your pokemon fused into one another. The only problem is they are going to have a hard time which type/moveset/stat is dominate while the other features in recessive.
> 
> The pokemon in their world represent animals here. (I know, they have special powers and stuff)
> Then who likes to fuse a chicken and a pig?
> ...



The "Z" sure has nothing to do with the name of the Pokemon, it's just the name of that illusion master.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the two most annoying things: Rick Astley and Loituma (leekspin ftw)


----------



## imz (Jan 7, 2010)

Dear Nintendo,

There are too many pokemon nowadays, please eliminate 3


----------



## swimmeringer (Jan 7, 2010)

imz said:
			
		

> Dear Nintendo,
> 
> There are too many pokemon nowadays, please eliminate 3*00*


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 8, 2010)

wow 5th generation already?

Well it could always be different formed pokemon again.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 8, 2010)

i kinda hope its not a different form pokemon, they been doin a lot of that recently n frankly im not to fond of it..


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 9, 2010)

Updated the front page with new info. Looks like we may be getting a 5th Generation.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 10, 2010)

i think pokemon prefers to be handheld as it has become more famous tht way


----------



## Krisboo (Jan 12, 2010)

The "masterball" next to those two tells you that's they are going to be legendary. Judging from the HG/SS boom, and everything related to Gold/Silver/Crystal, There's a high chance those 2 are Ho- Oh and Lugia. 

Personally, i would love to see 5th generation pokemons there, but that probably isn't going to happen, not so soon T_T.


----------

